# Tournament of heroes sargent texas



## ratdaddy58 (May 10, 2011)

:texasflag10th ANNUAL SARGENT TOURNAMENT OF HEROES :flag:
HEY 2COOLFISHING FRIENDS THE SOLDIERS ARE BACK IN SARGENT FOR A WEEK END OF FISHING, FOOD AND JUST ENJOYING THE OUTDOORS!!! THERE WILL BE AROUND A 120 SOLDIERS COMING TO SARGENT THIS WEEK END!! I HAVE TAKEN SOLDIERS FISHING FOR THE LAST 3 YEARS AND ENJOY BEING ON THE WATER WITH THESE GUYS!!! WE ARE SHORT ABOUT 10 BOATS TO GET ALL THESE GUYS OUT FOR A DAY OF FISHING!! IF ANY OF YOU 2COOLFISHERMAN ARE INTERESTED IN HELPING OUT PLEASE CONTACT ELAINE CONKLIN @ 713-899-0702!!!


----------

